# 10 week old Chi puppy with back problem help



## Ibisgirl (Jan 26, 2014)

We have a 10 week old Chihuahua puppy...we are new to the breed but this wonderful little dog has won our family over with his amazing personality. Over time I have noticed he has trouble walking with his hind legs...he will revert to a funny bunny hop gate and lay down after a very short time of walking or playing. When he gets up he struggles to walk with a very hitched gate and will lie down. If he rests then he can walk again and the process starts all over (the walking gets bad again). I took him to the vet and she said it is either a water on the brain (encepheley) or he could have a condition that causes a narrowing of the vertebrate on the spinal cord. She is not sure and recommended a CT scan ($1500) to determine and if he has these things either can result in surgeries in the thousands of dollars...we are heartbroken. We really can't afford these kinds of tests and surgeries, but I was wondering if anyone had seen or heard of this problem. Maybe our vet is wrong? Please help


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is a good thread,maybe it will help.
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/2738-luxating-patella-information.html


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow what a major difference....usually vets can tell if dogs have LP by their touch of the affected area. If its water in the brain...that is a serious issue and often leads to death in such a young age. If its LP and treated early, it'll be a easy treatment. Sometimes it doesn't it'll snap back on its own if its not a serious case. Where did u acquire this chi btw? From a pet store, backyard breeder, or a licensed reputable one?


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

It could be this?

Overview of Syringomyelia In Chihuahuas

SM is basically spinal fluid problems in the head and spine when the hole in their head where the spine goes is mutated.

Unfortunately, it sounds serious and only a CT or MRI can diagnose something that seems to be hurting him so much. I'm so sorry.:sad1:

Maybe you could get on a payment plan? Some vets will do that. And yes, we'd also like to know where you bought him, if you would be so kind to let us know.

So sorry again. Please keep us updated. :love9:


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

So sad, I feel very bad for you and your baby. I would get a second opinion , please keep us up to date on him.


----------

